# V shaped fire management basket



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Sep 21, 2020)

Does anyone have for sale any V shaped fire baskets for wood smokers? Been waiting for lone Star to get them in stock and it's been weeks since they have and when k emailed them they said they aren't too sure when.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 21, 2020)

PW, morning....  I found a layer of fire brick in the bottom of the Fire Box held heat and kept the fire smoldering very well, even when small splits were added.....
I used the 1" fire brick....  That's all I had room for....
I built the fire right on the brick.....


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Sep 21, 2020)

Very good idea do you have any pictures of that?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 21, 2020)

This is my smoker...  About 30+years in use...   It has a 2 RPM drive motor w/5' 3/4" SS spit rod for pigs...
When I had a job, there was a 'physical' testing lab where the tested everything we purchased as 'raw materials'...   They cut ~1" off the ends of the brick so they would be uniform for the tests and calculations....    I grabbed them for my home use... 
The original bricks were ~8x4x2".....  and from different vendors....  that's where the difference entered the confusion....


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 21, 2020)

Are you interested in something like this?


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## daveomak (Sep 21, 2020)

That is a cool V-basket......


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 21, 2020)

Well ok then FB... All's I need is a few more pictures of the underneath side and I'm on my way to making one... Can ya help a feller out ??


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 21, 2020)

OK I have to ask, what is the advantage of a V-basket?
Al


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Sep 21, 2020)

Ya FB I like that a lot ! Nice smoker Dave !


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Sep 21, 2020)

I believe the advantage to a V basket is concentrated coals to the specific area due to the V shape rather than flat bottom and taking coals back into the middle to keep the coals centered so to speak. I believe it would be more fuel efficient as well. My theory that is hahahaha


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 21, 2020)

Al... I like the theory of it...  holding all the coals together (instead of spread out around the firebox)...  Therefor holding more heat (think of the vortex)... So the addition of a new split ignites faster .. Thinking it should cut down on fuel consumption as well ...  I don't know...  I can build one and test me theory out ...


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 21, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> View attachment 464128


that's a really nice basket, but i think the legs would make it to tall for my smoker.
HAhaha


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 21, 2020)

Paulie Walnuts 440 said:


> Ya FB I like that a lot ! Nice smoker Dave !


I sent you a PM


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 22, 2020)

It's not about the coals, well not ALL about the coals anyway.
It allows the sticks to be propped up to expose more of the wood to the air as opposed to on top of each other in a pile, which prevents large areas from lighting up.
Ideal fire configuration is for the sticks to start burning from the bottom with flames slowly licking up the sides.
This arrangement helps produce the clear blue smoke that we all seek.
As to coals production, too large a coal base will raise the cook grate temps and not allow addition of fresh wood until they burn off enough for the temp to drop.
Burning wood produces smoke (with luck clean blue smoke) and coals produce most of the heat and while we need both, the flavor comes mostly from wood smoke, not burning coals.


----------



## kevin james (Sep 23, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> View attachment 464128



That is exactly what I've been looking for as well. Are you selling these?


----------



## JWFokker (Sep 25, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> It's not about the coals, well not ALL about the coals anyway.
> It allows the sticks to be propped up to expose more of the wood to the air as opposed to on top of each other in a pile, which prevents large areas from lighting up.
> Ideal fire configuration is for the sticks to start burning from the bottom with flames slowly licking up the sides.
> This arrangement helps produce the clear blue smoke that we all seek.
> ...



Cool theory, but LSG designed it to keep the hot coals concentrated under the wood as they burn down and dwindle in size. It's really not more complicated than that.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Sep 26, 2020)

Just got this yesterday and it's pretty darn solid ..cant wait to use it


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 26, 2020)

Well get it done Reb


----------



## kevin james (Oct 5, 2020)

Looky looky what showed up today!


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 6, 2020)

kevin james said:


> Looky looky what showed up today!
> 
> View attachment 465797


 looks nice.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Oct 6, 2020)

Nice! I have mine also


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 6, 2020)

Paulie Walnuts 440 said:


> Nice! I have mine also


Very nice


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 6, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## Dantij (Oct 7, 2020)

Bought mine earlier this year.   Works quite well.


----------



## Dantij (Oct 27, 2020)

Picked mine up from LSG.  It does work quite well meaning that it channels the coal bed into a nice even pile, enabling a fresh split to fully ignite quicker than usual.  Fuel consumption is marginally better.  The big benefit to me is I spend less time waiting for the split to fully ignite and getting the firebox door closed much quicker.  
The only issue I have is at the time of purchase,   LSG offered it in 2 sizes custom built for their firebox.  Im using it in a Lang 48.  The large one is about an inch too long and the small one (which I  use) is about 3 inches too small for a full split.  It all works out nicely because I cut my splits down a few inches and I get perfectly sized wood chunks for my WSM !  The chunks come in handy when my coal bed starts getting a little light.  I add in a few chunks and my coal bed is back to where I like it.  The other benefit for me is the smaller splits I use allows me to keep my temps between 240° and 260°.


----------



## 1ray (Mar 22, 2021)

Just finished building mine yesterday can’t wait to try it out


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice basket


----------



## 1ray (Mar 23, 2021)

Paulie Walnuts 440 said:


> Nice basket


Thanks.   With the wife out of work for 14 months now I. Decided to build my own. I can’t weight to start using it.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Mar 23, 2021)

1ray said:


> Thanks.   With the wife out of work for 14 months now I. Decided to build my own. I can’t weight to start using it.


Start selling them I would buy 1 but I already have one.


----------



## bamapig (Mar 23, 2021)

I need one of these. Either flat broke message me or 1ray.


----------



## 1ray (Mar 23, 2021)

bamapig said:


> I need one of these. Either flat broke message me or 1ray.


Is there a certain size U want?


----------



## bamapig (Mar 23, 2021)

1ray said:


> Is there a certain size U want?


I'll.pm you


----------



## The Art of Pork (May 1, 2021)

I would be very interested in a review.  After cooking for two solid days I built something similar in thought but much much less extreme In angle.





I started to go deeper but wasn’t sure how well it would burn. 

My thinking was along the lines of keeping the coals and wood more organized and concentrated.

I'm always having to move unburnt split ends to the center.


----------



## 1ray (May 1, 2021)

The Art of Pork said:


> I would be very interested in a review.  After cooking for two solid days I built something similar in thought but much much less extreme In angle.
> View attachment 494685
> 
> I started to go deeper but wasn’t sure how well it would burn.
> ...


----------



## 1ray (May 1, 2021)

I think the basket has done very well. I have 4 cooks using it now and it seems to use less wood and the temps seem to stay more steady once I get it set. There is a little learning curve but I think I will definitely Like it.


----------

